# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Game thủ nam thích FPS, game thủ nữ lại thích RPG

## ykhoapasteur

Nam giới và nữ giới đều yêu thích game, đó có lẽ là chuyện không có gì mới lạ nhưng chuyện họ bị cuốn hút hơn vào những thể loại game khác nhau thì không phải ai cũng biết. Theo nghiên cứu mới được thực hiện bởi cơ sở SuperData cho thấy, phụ nữ chiếm tới 57,8% lượng người chơi game mobile, 53,6% thị trường game nhập vai (RPG) và 50,2% thị trường PC (bao gồm cả game social). Ngược lại, đàn ông lại đóng góp 66% lượng người chơi game online, 66% người chơi game FPS và 63% người chơi console kỹ thuật số.

Tỷ lệ người chơi nam giới và nữ giới ở các thể loại khác nhau theo nghiên cứu của SuperData


Theo như SuperData chia sẻ, dữ liệu trên được thu thập và tổng hợp từ vài nghiên cứu trong năm 2014, mỗi nghiên cứu được thực hiện ít nhất trên 1,000 người. Phát hiện trên cũng nằm trong bản báo cáo thị trường game online 2014 của SuperData Research, trong đó sản phẩm League of Legends đang nắm danh hiệu game online có doanh thu cao nhất thế giới, và bao gồm dữ liệu về nhiều thể loại game khác nhau như MOBA, MMOFPS, MMORPG, game đua xe online, game thể thao online, game khoa học viễn tưởng online, game chơi bài ảo, mô phỏng xã hội và thế giới ảo.
Bên cạnh đó, chúng ta còn biết được rằng trong số người chơi game tại Mỹ ở độ tuổi từ 18 trở lên, có 22% nằm trong độ tuổi 26 – 30, và 20% năm trong độ tuổi 21 – 25, mức lượng chung bình của người chơi Mỹ là 55,000 USD mỗi năm, và tổng tỷ lệ người chơi là 60% nam giới, 40% nữ giới.

Ảnh minh họa


“_Phụ nữ đang khép dần khoảng cách giới tính gamer khi họ đang đại diện cho đa số người chơi ở những thể loại game khác nhau_”, đại diện SuperData nói. “_Phụ nữ đang chiếm gần nữa lượng người chơi game online, trái ngược với những gì người ta vẫn nghĩ trước đây. Người chơi trong độ tuổi 18 – 30 đại diện cho 50% người chơi game online tại Mỹ. Họ là nhóm tuổi có lượng người chơi đông nhất, nhiều người trong số đó đã chơi game online từ khi còn nhỏ và đang tiếp tục đóng góp lúc đã trưởng thành. Thế hệ này sẽ giúp mở rộng thị trường có độ tuổi lớn_”.
>>*League of Legends ảnh hưởng ra sao tới ngành game online?*

----------

